# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 25)



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2022)

*How and where do you store your larger tools that you don’t use often?*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Who’s the more foolish: the fool or the fool who does business with him?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 19, 2022)

I have a storage shed with stuff for my shop (of the future) stacked poorly with radial arm saw, bandsaw, shaper, and other cool things that I just have to have. Interpacked with her projects. Mainly chairs. Stuffed chairs that need reworked, dining chairs that need seats, and rocking chairs that could use a refurbishing of some sort or another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 19, 2022)

Where ever there is a clear spot. Hopefully the tool doesn't have a large table surface because it would get loaded up and then disappear. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2022)

My shop is in the basement, all of my stationary tools ae on wheels or will be. I still have to make a couple of mobile bases. I wheel them out when needed and push them back when done. Other tools that are in cases like laser levels, sawzalls, etc get stored in a closet that's under the basemen stairs. The closet is kinda unruly right now, open the door, throw a tool in, and shut the door befor stuff falls out. Lol, it's not really that bad but it's close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 19, 2022)

My "shop" is my driveway so like others have said, everything is on wheels. I have figured out a storage arrangement that minimizes moving one thing to get to another, which makes it a little easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 19, 2022)

All over my entire garage,on the floor,workbench and anywhere else I can put it,well except where it belongs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 20, 2022)

Wheels as others have said. Against a wall in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 20, 2022)

No wheels, cover them with a tarp and they'll be right where I left them when I need them again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 20, 2022)

Think the question is a bit personal so I'll be 'brief'.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 20, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Think the question is a bit personal so I'll be 'brief'.


Mark, Mark, Mark. Shame on you, buddy..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 20, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Think the question is a bit personal so I'll be 'brief'.


Is that a "size" or a "frequency of use" joke?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 21, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Is that a "size" or a "frequency of use" joke?


Both I guess...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 21, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Is that a "size" or a "frequency of use" joke?


To be fair, the question did ask about tools that you don't use often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

